# HELP! My baby doesn't stop shaking



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi everybody...

I'm here to ask for your help once again...:blush:
Past friday my baby and I went for a walk, a long long walk , and we went in a direction we never went before. She got home really dirty and started to scratch... I thought it could be 'cause she was dirty and she's no used to be like that, so I gave her a bath on sunday, but she continued with the scratching (it wasn't so much, but I notice it wasn't normal you know?)... I took her to the vet on thursday 'cause that day she started to scratch a little more. The vet told me it was probably an allergy, we were in a park we've never been before, plus is spring over here so they were a lot of flowers&plants that she never smell before... That made total sense to me, the vet gave her an injection of DEXA 20 (Dexamethasone 200mg/ml, he put her 0,2 ml, my baby weights like 2k) and told me to give her 2.5 mg of prednisone/once per day during 5 days at home... Well today is the third day of the treatment and she's been shaking/trembling during the past hour!! ... I don't know what to do!!, I haven't given her the pill today (I was supposed to give her the pill like half an hour ago, but I'm afraid to)... I'm really clueless :blush:, to make things even worse, we're on holydays over here and it's 22:45 PM so I can't find a vet so easily.. SHe's in my arms right now and I'm afraid that something could happen during the night while she's sleeping, and I won't find a vet on time... 
Do You think all this tremblings has something to do with the prednisone??.... Any advice??? what can I do??... I won't sleep tonight 'cause I want to watch her and make sure she's OK..... but I don't know what can I do to help her...... ideas please??

I'm sorry for my english, I'm freaking out over here and I don't even make sense in spanish right now....

Any advice would be really appreciated!!

THANKS


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I am sorry this is happening. I really don't know what could be wrong. Do you have an emergency vet over there? Have you looked through her hair to see if she has fleas (I'm not sure if you have fleas in Chile). 

I hope she'll be OK... please keep us posted!!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi, thanks for your reply... 
The nearest emergency vet is 1hr from home... And I don't own a car so I have to call a taxi, considering today&tomorrow we're on holydays, that's very difficult (slow) but I have all the numbers in my phone in case I need to make a call... I just called that clinic but there is no vet at the moment, just the secretary, something happened to the dr and he had to left ....
We have fleas over here, specially in this season, but not at home and she doesn't have them... but the vet told me maybe a flea caused the allergy, it's hard to know exactly... 
She's with my mom right now... still shaking... and I'm still freaking out!! 

thanks for your concern!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Could she possibly have low blood sugar (in addition to the allergy issue already being treated)? 
I don't know her age or weight but see if this sounds like her symptoms:

Hypoglycemia in Dogs Symptoms, Treatments | Canine Hypoglycemia
Copied & Pasted Below:

"Hypoglycemia in Dogs Signs, Treatments: 
Hypoglycemia in dogs is a dangerous condition, and can occur as a result of several other medical conditions Hypoglycemia is a condition in which blood glucose levels suddenly drop to a dangerous level below normal. Since the brain is only able to use glucose as fuel, a lack of glucose in the blood means that the brain cannot function properly, leading to some extremely dangerous consequences. In addition, there may be other effects too, such as palpitations and nausea. Some common symptoms of hypoglycemia in dogs include loss of appetite, low energy levels, and weakness. There may also be neurological symptoms such as loss of muscular control and coordination, *trembling,* twitching, seizures, and, in severe cases, unconsciousness or even a coma. As is apparent from this list of symptoms, hypoglycemia is not something to be taken lightly. 

Diabetes is one common cause of hypoglycemia – not because of the diabetes itself, but usually as a result of an excessive dose of insulin. However, certain small breeds of dogs, particularly toy breeds, are highly prone to this dangerous condition because their bodies cannot store much fat, which would otherwise be broken down and converted into energy. It is therefore extremely important to be aware of this danger if you own such a breed. 

If you notice any of the symptoms described earlier, you should contact your vet immediately for dog care. In the meanwhile, try to get the dog to eat or drink something, especially something sweet. (Of course, here you must remember that chocolates are toxic for dogs.)* If your dog refuses to eat or is unconscious, you can simply rub some sugar syrup on his or her gums. This of course is no substitute for medical treatment, but it can buy precious time. It may also help to keep the dog’s body temperature under control by using a hot water bottle. Hypoglycemia can cause hypothermia, which is itself extremely dangerous. *

In order to reduce the risk of hypoglycemia in dogs, it is recommended that small breeds be fed thrice a day, even as adults. This helps to keep the blood glucose levels relatively stable. Puppies too are unable to control blood glucose levels very well, and this is one of the reasons why they must be fed at regular intervals. If your dog is diabetic and needs regular doses of insulin, you should make sure that you are giving the correct dose at the correct interval."


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Has she been eating? I would think since she is so small that maybe if she hasn't ate anything that may be why she is shaking. But it too could be the steriod. You have to be so careful with what you give these little dogs.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Exactly where are you located? I can do a search for an emergency vet hospital. I will call them for you, I speak Spanish and French - If you tell me where you are, I can find help for you. You MUST act quickly.

You really have to bring her in to be evaluated by professionals.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

My dog has been on steroids for a few years now and never shakes. 

Are you giving the steroids with food as that is important to give with food or it could upset the intestinal tract. 

What did you bath her with?

Is she eating?

how much does she weigh in pounds? 

Usually if a dog has a severe allergic reaction they give a dex shot then do the course of steroids for 5 days then to every other day to wean off. It does seem like a high dose as we use 1/2 temaril p which is prednisolone easier on the liver. When dd gets hives we give her 1/2 once daily for 5 days then once hives are gone to every other day and dd is 6lbs - the temarilp is prednisolone mixed with antihistamine but some vets do not use it as they do not like to use mixed drugs. 

Has your dog ever had blood work done to make sure liver is ok before giving meds? Some vets will test this before doing meds so just curious if this was done. 

It sounds like she may just be in pain if she is eating - has the itching gone down ?

any vomitting or diarrhea? Steroids can cause pancreatitis as well so just trying to think of all options. Is she tossing and turning at all? Is it cold there? Have you tried putting a sweater on her if cold to see if this helps at all

Do you know how to take a temp with a baby thermometer? When you feel her ears are they cold to the touch?


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

@k/c mom: thanks for the info... I thought it could be something like that but she's been eating normally today... in fact when she started with the trembling I looked for side effects of the prednisone and I've found that it might cause hypoglycemia, so I gave her a little bit of yogurt, and she ate it...
She's going to turn 2 years on 16th Nov and she weights like 2 k (last time I weighted her a month ago)

@coconuts: yes, she's been eating normally ... I think it could be the steroid, but I'm not sure.... we went to another vet 'cause the dr that normally check her is on vacations... I want to punch that guy SO hard right now!!!, I told him that I thought 2.5 mg of prednisone it might be too much for her, but he assured that it was ok... I didn't gave her the 2.5 mg though, I gave her a little bit less, like 2 mg...


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

There is a hospital VERY close to where you are - you must call there straight away.

*Hospital* Veterinario *Animal* - *Santiago*, *Chille* Phone: 02- 551 46 04 Mon - Sun: 10:00 am ...10:00 pm

CALL NOW there will be someone there


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

dwerten said:


> My dog has been on steroids for a few years now and never shakes.


really, wow! taht's interesting


dwerten said:


> Are you giving the steroids with food as that is important to give with food or it could upset the intestinal tract.


yes, mixed with her food


dwerten said:


> What did you bath her with?


same shampoo as always: DragPharma Shampoo for white dogs (has coconut oil) and a Baby Conditioner (J&J)


dwerten said:


> Is she eating?


yes, she's been eating normally... 


dwerten said:


> how much does she weigh in pounds?


2k = 4.4 lbs (?)


dwerten said:


> Usually if a dog has a severe allergic reaction they give a dex shot then do the course of steroids for 5 days then to every other day to wean off. It does seem like a high dose as we use 1/2 temaril p which is prednisolone easier on the liver. When dd gets hives we give her 1/2 once daily for 5 days then once hives are gone to every other day and dd is 6lbs - the temarilp is prednisolone mixed with antihistamine but some vets do not use it as they do not like to use mixed drugs.
> Has your dog every had blood work done to make sure liver is ok before giving meds? Some vets will test this before doing meds so just curious if this was done.


oh yes... a lot of blood works!!... she had has several problems with her tummy before (vomiting) so I've done at least 4 blood test, plus 3 echographys, everything OK with the liver.


dwerten said:


> It sounds like she may just be in pain if she is eating - has the itching gone down ?


In pain?? ooohhh noooo my little baby!!  ... the itching has gone down but not completly, she is still scratching herself but not so much, like twice a day, during the night she scratches a little more

what can I do if she is in pain??.... everything went normal today, I don't know what can be causing her pain....


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> There is a hospital VERY close to where you are - you must call there straight away.
> 
> *Hospital* Veterinario *Animal* - *Santiago*, *Chille* Phone: 02- 551 46 04 Mon - Sun: 10:00 am ...10:00 pm
> 
> CALL NOW there will be someone there


That's far away from my house than the other one 
I'll call but now here is 23:37 PM


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Gabby said:


> really, wow! taht's interesting
> 
> yes, mixed with her food
> 
> ...


If she already has had intestinal issues the doseage of pred could be upsetting her intestinal tract. An allergic reaction can take some time to subside and steroids really help alot as usually antihistamines like benedryl are not enough. I would call and maybe ask about temarilp as it is much more mild than straight pred especially if she had some intestinal issues in past. No other meds were given with this correct? It sounds like itching is getting less which is good. I am on an allergy dog group with dogs on steroids and have never read about a dog shaking from steroids. I really think it may be upsetting her tummy. Could be wrong but worth asking for sure.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't know what the problem could be but I do know you can't just stop giving Prednisone. You must taper off gradually. Even though you may suspect that it may be the cause of her shaking I do not believe you can just stop it. Please try to find a vet. Let us know how you make out. I'll be praying for you and your little one.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Dixie's Mama said:


> I don't know what the problem could be but I do know you can't just stop giving Prednisone. You must taper off gradually. Even though you may suspect that it may be the cause of her shaking I do not believe you can just stop it. Please try to find a vet. Let us know how you make out. I'll be praying for you and your little one.


that is correct you taper from every day to every other day then to nothing if the reaction is over. If the itching has subsided and you skip today then give tomorrow but you need to talk to your vet tomorrow or call er to discuss this.

The prob with pred is it affects the adrenal glands and you do not want them bouncing all over the place giving doses here and there. 

I just had an episode with dd today itching and gave her a dose today and back to every other day so sometimes you have to dose in between when she has bad days but i wean back to every other day after that to her normal regiment. 

I would definitely call but dd has shaken before on clindamycin antibiotic and i put a sweat shirt on her and put her in a blankie and it subsided and that drug has a side affect of this but derm was not too concerned and it was on her last day dose so we just stopped at that point.

If she is eating, pooping, peeing, not dehydrated, not vomitting, no diarrhea then i would not stress too much but call and ease your mind with a vet for sure as I always do that if something odd happens and makes me feel alot better


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> Exactly where are you located? I can do a search for an emergency vet hospital. I will call them for you, I speak Spanish and French - If you tell me where you are, I can find help for you. You MUST act quickly.
> You really have to bring her in to be evaluated by professionals.


THANK YOU! I haven't seen your post before...

I just called the clinic, they told me if everything else is normal (she's been eating ok, she's not vomiting, she's playing, she has no fever -I just checked her tº- she's peeing/pooping normally, she's acting like she always does) there's no much that they can do, they told me if something happen I should take her inmediatly, I've asked if I take her anyways right now what they would do to her, and they told me nothing 'cause she has no other symptoms... 

She's a little better now... less shaking...


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

thank thank you everybody for your post... and yeah!! good point!! I know I shouldn't stop the prednisone just like that but I forgot to ask that to the vet, I did told him that I didn't gave her the pill today (half of the pill actually) but he didn't told me anything.... just to check on her....
she seems to be better now, less shaking... she wants to play with a ball...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Gabby said:


> THANK YOU! I haven't seen your post before...
> 
> I just called the clinic, they told me if everything else is normal (she's been eating ok, she's not vomiting, she's playing, she has no fever -I just checked her tº- she's peeing/pooping normally, she's acting like she always does) there's no much that they can do, they told me if something happen I should take her inmediatly, I've asked if I take her anyways right now what they would do to her, and they told me nothing 'cause she has no other symptoms...
> 
> She's a little better now... less shaking...


so happy - wrap her up in a blankie and hold her  It will make her feel better and warm. She will be ok


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

dwerten said:


> so happy - wrap her up in a blankie and hold her  It will make her feel better and warm. She will be ok


yes, I'll do that!!... thanks!!... it's past her bedtime she's always in bed around 22:00, now it 00:05 and I'm not in bed (she sleeps with me)... I'll keep the laptop in my "night table" (??) and keep you posted


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Gabby said:


> yes, I'll do that!!... thanks!!... it's past her bedtime she's always in bed around 22:00, now it 00:05 and I'm not in bed (she sleeps with me)... I'll keep the laptop in my "night table" (??) and keep you posted


so happy you and she are feeling better - get some rest


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Make sure she has protein a few times a day if her stomach is not upset. That will keep her blood sugar level. Shaking is usually due to pain. If her stomach is upset from the meds the vet will need to give her something to help.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

2.5 mg of prednisone is not an alarming dose of pred even for a 2kg dog. And 5 days is a very short course. it _can_ cause tummy issues. I give it with a 1/4 tab of pepcid to protect the tummy. It's just so hard to tell with these little ones. I agree with everyone, seek vet care as soon as you can. In the mean time it wouldn't hurt to give some karo syrup or honey on her gums, just in case her sugar is low. Pred usually makes them hungry, pee alot and kind of grunty and snorty. Please keep us posted.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> 2.5 mg of prednisone is not an alarming dose of pred even for a 2kg dog. And 5 days is a very short course. it _can_ cause tummy issues. I give it with a 1/4 tab of pepcid to protect the tummy. It's just so hard to tell with these little ones. I agree with everyone, seek vet care as soon as you can. In the mean time it wouldn't hurt to give some karo syrup or honey on her gums, just in case her sugar is low. Pred usually makes them hungry, pee alot and kind of grunty and snorty. Please keep us posted.


so glad you posted pam  as I know lola is on a much higher dose of the pred than dee dee is


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

ok, thanks... I'll cook her a special meal tomorrow...

well, she shakes sometimes when she's nervous/scared... like when we're in the vet, sometimes we're in there just to buy some food/toys/whatever, but she shakes a lot!!... she was shaking like that a couple of hours ago, but we're at home, at night, nothing different, so I'm 100% sure she wasn't nervous.... 

she's with me right now... kind of annoyed tht I'm writing and moving, sje's sleeping in my chest, I love when we're together like this... (again sorry for my bad english, plus the late hours)

I'm thinking it could have been a stomach ache maybe... yesterday my brother dropped a bean and she ate it so fast!! (don't know if the translation is bean, it's this http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Pm1PlDKZNy4/SQCzbMOpUrI/AAAAAAAABm4/XU7p42N6ZDU/s400/habas.jpg ) but fortunately it was without the skin.... maybe it was that???, still thinking what can cause her pain... I probably won't get asleep until I know for sure she's ok
THANKS!!!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> 2.5 mg of prednisone is not an alarming dose of pred even for a 2kg dog. And 5 days is a very short course. it _can_ cause tummy issues. I give it with a 1/4 tab of pepcid to protect the tummy. It's just so hard to tell with these little ones. I agree with everyone, seek vet care as soon as you can. In the mean time it wouldn't hurt to give some karo syrup or honey on her gums, just in case her sugar is low. Pred usually makes them hungry, pee alot and kind of grunty and snorty. Please keep us posted.


thanks, I'll put a little bit of honey on her gums... I'm sure she'll like that!!

she's doing ok... almost no shaking at all... just a little bit every 3-5 min I guess, very soft, not like before


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Gabby said:


> ok, thanks... I'll cook her a special meal tomorrow...
> 
> well, she shakes sometimes when she's nervous/scared... like when we're in the vet, sometimes we're in there just to buy some food/toys/whatever, but she shakes a lot!!... she was shaking like that a couple of hours ago, but we're at home, at night, nothing different, so I'm 100% sure she wasn't nervous....
> 
> ...


well if she has inflammatory bowel disease which is intestinal issues then something like that can definitely trigger it as well - it is hard to tell. My dex has ibd and he had an 8 hr vomitting attack two separate times from eating a pea that fell off dh plate so a dog with a very sensitive tummy can be triggered by the most bizarre incidents. He almost died of pancreatitis so anything can set him off. You are not far off base so trust your gut as usually your gut is right with these little ones since they cannot talk to us that is many times all we have to go with  

It could be the steroids or it could be the bean and if she is on a special diet I would not change any food right now at all with a dog that has tummy issues


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

You have gotten some really great advice here 

I just wanted to add that my baby Sophia is 4 pounds and she will shake terribly when her tummy is upset. She is also hypoglycemic and will shake if her sugar gets too low.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

dwerten said:


> It could be the steroids or it could be the bean and if she is on a special diet I would not change any food right now at all with a dog that has tummy issues


or maybe both??... She's eating RoyalCanin Mini Adult... but I'm thinking that tomorrow I'll cook her a chicken soup, with rice, a little pumpkin and cabagge ... this is what she ate when she was sick ...


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

jenniferhope423 said:


> You have gotten some really great advice here
> 
> I just wanted to add that my baby Sophia is 4 pounds and she will shake terribly when her tummy is upset. She is also hypoglycemic and will shake if her sugar gets too low.


 thank you, very good advice... I'm giving her a little bit of honey...


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

apparently a stomach ache... she just burp (a huge one) bad smell and after that she was shaking again...............


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Gabby said:


> or maybe both??... She's eating RoyalCanin Mini Adult... but I'm thinking that tomorrow I'll cook her a chicken soup, with rice, a little pumpkin and cabagge ... this is what she ate when she was sick ...


doesn't cabbage make them gassy? I guess if it worked for you before then ok but I would not switch foods if only thing that changed was bean and steroids as you may be borrowing trouble


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

maybe I translated it wrong  it's very late over here and I'm not making much sense even in spanish

edit: NOT cabbage, zuchini!! sorry....


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Gabby said:


> maybe I translated it wrong  it's very late over here and I'm not making much sense even in spanish


lol well get some rest and hopefully she will not have any more shaking tomorrow and it was just an upset tummy


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah, not cabbage... cabbage is baaaaaaaad for her, I meant zucchini...
and I'm not going to sleep until she's ok.... she's sleeping now


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Gabby said:


> yeah, not cabbage... cabbage is baaaaaaaad for her, I meant zucchini...
> and I'm not going to sleep until she's ok.... she's sleeping now


oh ok zucchini is ok  Glad she is sleeping that is good - love the avatar pic so cute


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

yes, she's sleeping better now... no trembling since like 10 min....


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Gabby said:


> yes, she's sleeping better now... no trembling since like 10 min....


maybe the little burp helped - sounds like she had a gassy tummy if she burped which would be the bean not the steroid most likely


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

it was a HUGE burp..... and she started trembling again  a little, but she's sleeping, she's trembling in her sleep


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so happy she is doing better. Let us know how she is doing tomorrow. Hugs.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

2:00 Am... she woke up, went to the bathroom and ask for food... I just gave her a little bit, it seems she was very hungry although she ate at 20:00 PM... she's back to bed now...


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

7:55 now.... she stopped trembling around o4-05:00, she slept all night, still sleeping... I'm going to wait until she wake up to take her to the vet, to be sure she's ok....
thanks everybody


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Taking her to the vet today, is a very wise idea. Good for you, great job!

Let us know how she's doing.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

11.01 and she's still sleeping, she usually wake up after 12.00 
I've called the clinic and the vet told me if she's ok is not necessary to take her there, he told me to give her a chicken soup when she wake up (if she's hungry) and see how she reacts... but I still want to take her just in case, I will take her!!, I told him... 
... Very cloudy and cold day today, it seems like is going to rain, (wierd, yesterday was very sunny) don't like to take her out when it's this cold but I'll call a taxi ....

... she just woke up.... she's already running around the house waking my little siblings up... she seems to be ok.... I'll cook the soup for her and see if she wants to eat....

I'll let you know how she's doing.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gabby said:


> 11.01 and she's still sleeping, she usually wake up after 12.00
> I've called the clinic and the vet told me if she's ok is not necessary to take her there, he told me to give her a chicken soup when she wake up (if she's hungry) and see how she reacts... but I still want to take her just in case, I will take her!!, I told him...
> ... Very cloudy and cold day today, it seems like is going to rain, (wierd, yesterday was very sunny) don't like to take her out when it's this cold but I'll call a taxi ....
> 
> ...


I'm so glad she is doing better today but don't you want to find out why she was shaking last night? This is not normal and something is going on. I would take her to the vet.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I would ONLY give her chicken broth that you make yourself by using boneless, skinless and fat removed. NO SALT added - Boil the breasts for 20 -30 mins, depending on the size. Skim the chicken as it is cooking.

Remove some of the broth from the pan (after it is cooked) - (SAVE ALL OF THE BROTH and freeze it in ice-cube trays or muffin tins, for later use) and place an ice cube into it - allow it to cool - and offer her that. You may mince up some of the chicken, I'd start with a teaspoon -

You may also cook sweet potatoes or squash (make sure that you use a mill to puree it, or do it by hand with a strainer).

You can add a little canned pumpkin (just a scant teaspoon) (pumpkin ONLY) if she’s having a hard time with her poopies.

I hope that this helps your little girl - - - my kidz always get "mommy's chicken soup" when they are not feeling well.

Allie


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

k/c mom said:


> I'm so glad she is doing better today but don't you want to find out why she was shaking last night? This is not normal and something is going on. I would take her to the vet.


I agree. It's better to be safe than sorry and get her into the vet, now, that they are open. When they are small, things can go downhill fast and it's better to react and not wait around. I hope your baby is feeling better today. 



jenniferhope423 said:


> You have gotten some really great advice here
> 
> I just wanted to add that my baby Sophia is 4 pounds and she will shake terribly when her tummy is upset. She is also hypoglycemic and will shake if her sugar gets too low.


I have the same issues with Josey. She had a hypoglycemic attack this morning....trembling. She's fine now after eating and given some Nutrical. But, Josey isn't on any meds. With the meds your baby are currently on, I would seek medical assistance for her to make sure she's okay. Please, keep us posted.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

yes OF COURSE I'll take her to the vet, we have an appointment at 16:00  .... I'll call again to check if I can take her earlier

and yes  I gave her boneless, skinless, fat removed chicken breast.... no salt, a little bit of squash and that was it!!... she was very hungry but I gave her just a little bit, in a couple of hours I'll give her a little more, if she wants.... she's doing ok, no more trembling, sleeping in my chest... 

thank you all for your advices... it really helped me a lot last night!! you guys are the best!!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

... going to the vet now  ... wish us luck


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

we just got back...
everything is ok with her now  the vet touch her tummy to check her and no signs of pains or anything, she checked her tº, etc.... 
she told me it was probably the yougurt + the bean + the prednisone... Ahh! and I must gave her 1mg of prednisone today and another mg on wednesday, plus some medicines to protect her tummy... 
... she's really ok now, in the morning she was kind of lethargic (??) but now she's running all over the place, playing as she always does...
...I must give her food every 4 hours, and if something happens take her to the clinic...

THANK YOU again to all of you for your support!!, it really meant a lot to me!!....

... now I'm gonna take a little nap, didn't slept at all during the night... 

thank youuuuuuuuu, you're the best!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Gabby said:


> we just got back...
> everything is ok with her now  the vet touch her tummy to check her and no signs of pains or anything, she checked her tº, etc....
> she told me it was probably the yougurt + the bean + the prednisone... Ahh! and I must gave her 1mg of prednisone today and another mg on wednesday, plus some medicines to protect her tummy...
> ... she's really ok now, in the morning she was kind of lethargic (??) but now she's running all over the place, playing as she always does...
> ...


so happy you took her in and all is ok. Yes some dogs are lactose intolerant and yogurt can upset the tummy. I prefer probiotics to yogurt for this reason as they are non-dairy. 

Hope you get some rest today


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah, that's what the vet told me... I really want to kick in the nuts at the vet that told me to give her the prednisone with yogurt, I know I shouldn't have taken her to that clinic, but that one is near home (20 min walking) so I thought it would be ok... WRONG!!... Today I took her to a specialized (sp?) clinic, this one is far from home, I took her there for her tummy problems before... but since everybody is on vacations today (we're on holydays) plus most of the people travel outside the city it took us like 30 min to get there in the taxi, really fast, no traffic at all....
She's been doing ok until now... I'll take her now for a little walk and when we came back she has to eat a little bit again...
... The nap attempt didn't work out  I've a terrible headache now but I really don't care!!.... my baby is ok, that's all it matters!!! 

thank youuuu!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

So glad to hear your baby is on the mend!


----------



## lila (May 15, 2009)

my maltese had that shacking after receiving his DAP 3 vaccine, maybe
something like that good be of help.

Sorry to hear of this, i remember my boy couldn't sleep the whole night, of that means i did not have much sleep. Next took him to the vet and he counter shot that rid of it.


Blessings, 
gerri


----------

